# .22 magnum semi-auto



## thurmongene (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone make a dependable .22 magnum semi-auto--that won't break my bank?


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 18, 2011)

Check pawn shops, there is one in dawsonville on ga 400 thats has them.  Bought a used marlin 22mag for $125 bucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

Ultimate Predator said:


> Check pawn shops, there is one in dawsonville on ga 400 thats has them.  Bought a used marlin 22mag for $125 bucks.





Semi-auto???


----------



## weekender (Nov 18, 2011)

I did quite a bit of searching, H&K made one but they usually sell for $500 used if you can find one. I went to an action where I knew an H&K would be sold, it went for $600. Ruger made one that has reviews I didn't like. I settled for a Henry lever action for $400 that is a very nice piece. Smooth action short and light weight. I shoot mine with iron sights and it is prolly more accurate than my eyes. A lot of what I read in reviews was about jaming issues with the semi-autos.


----------



## weekender (Nov 18, 2011)

Keep us posted on your search for a semi-auto that's dependable and reasonable. I would still buy one if knew where one was.


----------



## pnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Good luck in your search!

Maybe the remmy 597 comes in .22 mag?  That would be my first thought for something reasonably priced.

Now, if you are willing to spend some money, my favorite is a CZ BRUNO ZKM 611.  If you can find one for sale.  They arn't made anymore, but I've shot one and they're awesome.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 18, 2011)

*pump or lever*

If you want a semi-auto for the quick follow-up shots, consider a lever-action or pump action.
Plenty of reasonably-priced .22 magnum levers and pumps.
I think both levers and pumps are much, much faster to work than a bolt action, although not quite up there with the semi-autos.

Here's a video of a guy with a PUMP shotgun and extended magazine busting a bunch of hand-thrown clays. Tell me that doesn't look like a semi-auto at work!  But it's a pump.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu9-D9KqR4k&feature=related

And here's a cowboy action shooting champion doing a short 3-gun shootout, with his lever-action rifle in the middle of the video.  He shoots as fast as a semi-auto, and you can hear the "ping" of his bullets hitting every target.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1BwUJ4--Qw

But if you're certain you want a semi-auto, I don't know of an affordable and reliable one in .22 magnum. Sorry.


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry, didn't notice he was looking for semi-auto.  Mine was bolt action from the pawn shop that was $125.


----------



## IFLY4U (Nov 18, 2011)

I found a Marlin 922M .22 WMR auto at a flea market a few weeks a go and the price was $350. I drooled over it several times but left without it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2011)

https://www.volquartsen.com/category/20-rimfire-rifles/11-10-22-magnum-action

My father-in-law has one of these, and it's awesome!  $1250 ain't cheap though!


----------



## weekender (Nov 18, 2011)

Apex, I think the signature series is the way to go on the volquartsen @ $3400.00, especially for shooting pigs. I think I'll order 2 of them, I can pay when I hit the lotto.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 18, 2011)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Here's a video of a guy with a PUMP shotgun and extended magazine busting a bunch of hand-thrown clays. Tell me that doesn't look like a semi-auto at work!  But it's a pump.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu9-D9KqR4k&feature=related



best I can do with a shucker is 23...station 6 gets me every time...that guy is good...I have seen some of his other videos.

I have had a Henry lever...mine wasn't that smooth and would hang...I would try a pump if I couldn't find the semi in my price range


----------



## weekender (Nov 18, 2011)

my Henry is still new, I have only run about 250 rounds through it but it has been flawless so far. Compared to my Marlin lever .22 LR, that  Henry has it beat 2 to 1 for smooth action IMO. Time will tell I guess, but so far so good. In all fairness though, that Marlin has had several 1000s of rounds run through it. I have had it for 50 yrs.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a Remington 597 in .22 wmr and it's always been lights out. I think I gave 175-200 for it


----------



## butshot (Nov 19, 2011)

treemanjohn said:


> I have a Remington 597 in .22 wmr and it's always been lights out. I think I gave 175-200 for it


You got a great deal on the 597 .22wmrf! I was going to suggest that rifle to the OP. The only problem that I encountered with mine was the terrible plastic mag that it came with from the factory. It is an easy fix, replace it with a metal mag. Mags are available on several sites on the web, and plenty of info also. If you can find a 597 22mag for less than $300.00 I'd be surprised. The lowest price I've seen on the web is $398.00.  You might find one from a private seller or at a pawn shop cheaper.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 21, 2011)

Harrington and Richardson model 700 is good if you can find one,also AMT made some almost like the model 700 H&R .they are both good guns if not worn out.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought a used Marlin 922M. Great accurate rifle.


----------



## Killinstuff (Nov 23, 2011)

The Ruger 10/22 mag works without an issue. I should know cause I have one. I've killed a bunch of critters with it, mostly fox and coyote but no pigs. No jamming at all and shoots straight. Think I paid maybe $300 for it around 15 years ago.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 23, 2011)

You probably got the only 10/22 mag that is worth anything because i know lot's of people who bought one,and they are absolute junk.


----------



## pnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Hold up boys!

On a hunch I went out to CZ's website.  Lookie at this new rifle they have....

http://www.cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-512/






Available in .22 WMR  MSRP: $496.00   

I may have to get one!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 23, 2011)

Magazine capacity 5rds.might be ok if it had atleast a 10 rd. mag.


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 23, 2011)

Can someone pm to me the phone number of the hwy 400 pawn shop, please?  I'm tired of the search.


----------



## pnome (Nov 23, 2011)

bearhunter39 said:


> Magazine capacity 5rds.might be ok if it had atleast a 10 rd. mag.



Now you know they sell 10 rnd mags...

https://shop.cz-usa.com/P-12011/Mag-Cz-455512-22wmr-10-Rd-Poly.aspx




> Can someone pm to me the phone number of the hwy 400 pawn shop, please? I'm tired of the search.



http://www.400jewelryloan.com/


----------



## JVang93 (Dec 4, 2011)

I got an H&R 22 mag semi with 2 10 rounds mag...i love it and shoot alot of hogs with it..


----------

